# Clarification between ESFPs and ENFPs :)



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello everyone, thanks to your help and some in depth research I found finally my type, ExFP! I was also visual typed by a vultologist as Ne-Dominant Fi-Auxiliary, but in a lot of other threads you guys typed me as ESFP, I'd like to ask if you can explain some behaviour differences in the dominant and inferior function! I know that the dominant is like breathing to us, so we don't notice it since we use it all the time, while the inferior comes out in really stressful situations, but I don't remember my most stressed situations and can't manage to figure out how I acted, except lashing out to people close to me 
If you don't mind, I'll talk a bit about myself, so you could try to understand me better 

I can't manage to understand which one I'm using, because I think a lot and easily imagine possible outcomes or scenarios, but also I'm really practical and concrete in my approach to things, especially during discussions, but I found myself having a lot of gut feelings, (most of them not correct, lesser are spot on, for example I predicted 2 years ago the breaking-up of a couple of my friends, but I think mostly from my observation of their behaviour and body language, not sure) and I'm interested in some abstract theories (for example, I prepared my high school exam on the butterfly effect theory, awesome, and found myself to discover a lot of analogies in many field of experties without difficulties during the study preparation on this theory!  ), but prefer acting than overthinking (even if in some situations I finish in the loop of Overthinking, but it's really rare). Also, I try to guess things by an in-depth observation of details of observable elements that are tipping my curiosity, I'll say lika a type of inductive behaviour  Usually my theories don't turn right BTW even if I'm studying law to possibly become a detective xD

- I Love video-games, especially team-based ones, I prefer to maintain harmony and found myself compromising some of my strong principles, especially in relationships, but I had many hobbies as physical one(Photography, Bike Riding, Skateboarding and Rollerblading when I was a teen), even if lately i'm very tired and lazy because of my job (reception in an hotel!). I'm totally a "Play-first, work-later person xD
I watch a lot of animes and movies, and found myself immedesimating easily both in physical people's viewpoints that I know and fictional characters!

-I like to have A LOT of experiences and started a lot of projects, but in most of them I stopped halfway( For example, various sport, musical instruments, I started a lot of games and finishing not many of them), don't know if is for the Se or Ne. I notice many details, but sometimes obvious ones escape from me, for example last evening I was at a dinner out with some friends of mine, we were talking a lot and gone away from the reastaurant, but I noticed 2 hours later that I left my keys at the restaurant on the table when i noticed that they weren't in my pocket ahaha (I was very tired that evening because of work, anyway ). 

-I'm kinda good at sports, sometimes not very coordinated, I really like to dance,sing and perform (I play the bass guitar in my band, but I think of myself rather as an improviser than a student, I prefer to improvise on the moment that we are playing together, rather than preparing a piece in advance and in a methodical way, even if I need a bit of directions) but can't stand too much disco clubs, too many people attached with one and another and I couldn't manage to talk with people I don't know in the disco because of the high music, but, for example, I love open air DJ Sets (Like on the beach when you can move freely during the 15th of august without finding yourself clashing with other people xD) .

-I'm kinda pragmatic and analytical, especially concerning people matters, but I always manage not to hurt their feelings in any way, and usually I can keep a cool-head even in critical situations. I remember a lot of things even said to me years ago(as long as they had a kind of impact on me), and I have a good photographic memory. I'm not a good brainstormer, I'll rather animate a group discussion and try to unite good ideas from various perspectives, but I don't think I'm a very creative person, even if teachers at school told me that I was a good writer, with a journalistic cut in my argumentations!

- I prefer hands-on approach, even if I don't disgust so much abstract theories, but tangible things are easier for me to understand and I learn best from experience, I have a trial and error approach in various things. In the recent years I'm starting to try to be as objective as possible, and easily compromise some of my viewpoints (some years ago I was more intransigent in some things, and easily judged people with which I didn't get along well, especially my old classmates that were casting me out for reasons that I don't know)

-I'm very very very capricious and infantile sometimes xD I'm easily hurt and struggle when criticised (even if I want a good argumentation when someone say something bad to me), but I'm totally not a rancorous person. Sometimes I could be very impulsive, especially in minor things like shopping stupid things and games(I'm working in this hotel since last november and always found myself with no money, near the end of the month before the next payment xD). 

- I really enjoy living in the moment, except with love relationships where I'm looking for a serious one, I never had a random sexual encounter, I prefer to having some kind of feeling for the other person rather than having sex with strangers, and not very good at flirting (or at least, I think so myself, dunno other people), since now I have always been loyal since I can't stand betrayal for personal and family motives; in sex, as long as if I do it with my SO, I'm very open minded and kinda wild, but never resorted to light physical violence like slaps on the butt, whipping in BSDM or thing like that, but I'm a kinky one to be honest  I prefer action in sex, rather than fantasy stimulation

Ok, sorry for the monologue, I tried to give you as many details as possible, if you can help discerning this one last doubt I'd be very grateful 
Thank you everyone so far, I love this forum, I send you my best wishes 
Love y'all <3


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Have you had a read of this:
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/222794-descriptions-mbti-step-ii-facets.html

If not, have a read and make a note of what your preferences are, and you should have a solid understanding of the dichotomy and your type from there.
It's not cognitive functions, but trying to type yourself via cognitive functions is a nightmare.

Makes more sense to just do it by dichotomy, then apply the functions to yourself and you'll see how they fit.

There's not much in this post to pick out much with, all I can really get is xSFx.. nothing for E/I or P/J, but I mean, only you can type yourself accurately, so try it using the link above and let us know how it goes.

You might find yourself preferring something completely different to what people on the internet and the vultologist say.




Jackobuss said:


> never resorted to light physical violence like slaps on the butt


If this is physical violence then I should be locked away for a very, very long time.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Above all else, ESFPs are looking for the ‘_what_‘ in life – what’s happening, what’s changing, what’s going on or coming up next. On the flip side, ENFPs are constantly examining the ‘_why_‘s in life – why things happen the way they do, why we make the choices we make and ultimately, why we’re here at all. 
​
How to tell the difference between an ENFP and a ESFP.

Side-by-side comparison of ENFP and ESFP.

Distinguishing ESTP with ENFP.

ESFP vs. ENFP



ENFPs like the ‘Idea’ of starting a new project, meaning they focus on the concept and vision of the outcome or process before it has even started.
ESFPs are more grounded. They don’t really look towards the future that much. They are more focused on what works today, and whether they like it. Very in the moment.
ENFPs have literally 9239 hobbies, but not really a craftmaster at one.
ESFPs are usually quite good at a few hobbies that involve physical acts. Be it Arts & Craft, Cooking, Dancing, Driving, Mountain Climbing, Sailing, you get my point.
ENFPs tend to veer towards helping people achieve their goals and live up to their potential. Think public speaking. Tony Robbins is a great example of an ENFP.
ESFPs on the other hand use their gifts for the physical world to help others or to relate to them. For e.g, Dancing with a team.
ESFPs tend to be much more of a risk taker than ENFPs especially when it comes to physical activities like martial arts, or even business.
Richard Branson is a good example of an ESFP who has been an avid risk taker since he was young.
ESFPs tend to get in trouble with the law more often tho due to their nature in just performing acts based on how they feel in the moment, like fighting.


What are some of the differences between ESFP and ENFP.


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Above all else, ESFPs are looking for the ‘_what_‘ in life – what’s happening, what’s changing, what’s going on or coming up next. On the flip side, ENFPs are constantly examining the ‘_why_‘s in life – why things happen the way they do, why we make the choices we make and ultimately, why we’re here at all.
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I had a good read at your links, I'm really still stuck in the middle, something still doesn't feel right about this behaviours, even if I was typed as these 2 types :/
Thank you for your cooperation, they were really interesting links, I have some friends that I still doubt if they are ENFPs or ESFPs, but now is clear the difference to me


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Enfp. We're the same actually. I think I'm also an ENFp. But not the sterotype one.


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

@Turi
I did the facets analysis, I'm kinda surpised:
E/I:
- Receiving (I)
- Contained (I)
- Intimate (I)
- In the middle between Active and reflective, but I think it all comes depends on the actual activity, I think I'm more Reflective (I)
- Enthusiastic (E)
Introverted

S/N:
- Concrete (S)
- Imaginative (N)
- Conceptual (N)
- Experiential (S)
- Original(N)
Intuitive

T/F: (This was really difficult, I had a LOT of doubts, still not sure 100%)
- Logical (T)
- This was the hardest one, fairness and equity are one of my most strong principles, but I won't exclude compassion in some situations, but I'll go for Reasonable (T)
- Questioning (T)
- Accepting (F)
- Tender (F)
So i Guess thinker, kinda surprised, maybe a good Fe?

P/J: This was the easiest
- Casual (P)
- Open-Ended (P)
- Pressure Prompted (P)
- Spontaneous (P)
- Methodical (J)
Perceiver

I was kinda surprised, when I first got into MBTI, INTP was my secondary choice, I saw a lot of things from INTP in me, except the unemotional part, I'm very romantic at heart and want to help people, also I think I'm very tactful, but everything else was fitting very well.
I'm still not convinced about my reasults, but I think they are pretty reasonable.
I got INFP as well some other times, fitting, but less than INTP. 
Maybe I'm just in a bad mood and can't connect to my dominant function?
Lately I'm really stressful, this job is killing me and stopping my will, so it's a possibility.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Yeah, if you're stressed and feeling shit, that's gonna change how you feel about yourself.

INTPs aren't the cold robots everyone thinks they are.

They do indeed have Fe as a top 4 function and they have tertiary Si Which to me almost comes across as their heart.
They're very nostalgic and way more feelzy than they make out.

Jump in the INTP subforum here and check out some INTP Facebook groups and see if you feel like you're amongst similar minds.


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Enfp. We're the same actually. I think I'm also an ENFp. But not the sterotype one.


Sorry I was writing another post and dind't see you.
Thks for the replY!
Yeah, it's a possibility, but I'm also very different from the stereotypical ENFP.
Also, Inferior Si is totally not mine, I have good memorization skills and, when stressed, is totally not myself the description of the inferior Si manifestation in a rut. I have my strong principles, but usually I don't burn with passion when talking about them, I try to be as objective as possible (even if in the past I was really really Judgemental with people, very strict and black and white).


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

@Jackobuss - have a read of INTPs under the grip of their inferior function, Fe.

This is going to sound like the biggest load of shit of all time, but about a half hour before you mentioned me in an above post, I was rereading the OP and thinking to myself, this guy almost comes off as an ESFJ. 
I didn't post it up because it just didn't feel totally right but it's intriguing me now to find you're stressed, and your job is killing you.

It's making sense that you'd come across as an Fe Dom of sorts, due to being under that inferior Fe grip.

The pieces are falling into place.

Please, have a read of INTPs under the grip of Fe and let me know if it seems like you in your current state.

Start here:
The Form of the Inferior - ITPs


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

Turi said:


> Yeah, if you're stressed and feeling shit, that's gonna change how you feel about yourself.
> 
> INTPs aren't the cold robots everyone thinks they are.
> 
> ...


 Yeah nostalgy is a core characthteristic of me, tha'ts why I thought I was Si tertiary! It would also be aligned with INFP personality, by that point of view.
My doubt is that I recharge mostly while doing my hobbies alone (or playing games online xD) , but I'm also a sociable person and really expressive, so I don't know, it's strange for me not understanding where my rational parts stops and the emotional one go, they kind intertwine with each other.
Also, I think if I don't express myself in some way, I can't get the grasp on my feelings, it's kinda strange, but I thought I was mostly Fi.


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

Turi said:


> @Jackobuss - have a read of INTPs under the grip of their inferior function, Fe.
> 
> This is going to sound like the biggest load of shit of all time, but about a half hour before you mentioned me in an above post, I was rereading the OP and thinking to myself, this guy almost comes off as an ESFJ.
> I didn't post it up because it just didn't feel totally right but it's intriguing me now to find you're stressed, and your job is killing you.
> ...


 It's a possibility that I can't exclude, since I'm working as a receptionist in an hotel and maybe acting as I could be ESFJ, like INFP in certain job situation can act like ESTJs, but that doesn't feel right.
I was viusally typed by one pro as INTJ (strengely), by another as ENFP, he said that I have the classic Fi genuine smile, but both don't sound totally on spot for me honestly.
I really don't know, I see my personality as something clompetely blurred and intangible, I found myself usually asking to people close to me "Hey, can you tell me how I act in "x" situation? I can't manage to understand how I appear to other people" but maybe is because I have lately become very obsessive in regards of MBTI xD


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Jackobuss said:


> It's a possibility that I can't exclude, since I'm working as a receptionist in an hotel and maybe acting as I could be ESFJ, like INFP in certain job situation can act like ESTJs, but that doesn't feel right.
> I was viusally typed by one pro as INTJ (strengely), by another as ENFP, he said that I have the classic Fi genuine smile, but both don't sound totally on spot for me honestly.
> I really don't know, I see my personality as something clompetely blurred and intangible, I found myself usually asking to people close to me "Hey, can you tell me how I act in "x" situation? I can't manage to understand how I appear to other people" but maybe is because I have lately become very obsessive in regards of MBTI xD


Working as a hotel receptionist sounds kinda cool haha.

Did you have a read of that link?


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

Turi said:


> Working as a hotel receptionist sounds kinda cool haha.
> 
> Did you have a read of that link?


No it's a trip with no return to hell xD
Boring, Repetetive, Monotonous,too much attention to details (even if I think it helped a lot with my hypothethical Si), people ask you to solve problems that you cannot do because a lot of things can't be under control, also the manager here doesn't give a fuck at all and put us in really difficult situations without helping us in any way. Also, everytime I'm doing something else, like going to the bathroom or eating, or just realxing in my flow of thoughts , someone ALWAYS come to break my peace of mind :/
Also, a good 85% of people make killer instincts arise xD And I HATE telephone calls, so disturbing ahah
Maybe the problem is from this hotel, but it was a terrible experience for me, sometimes I felt like a slave :')

Anyway, besides my complaints, I read this article, it's really interesting, and I totally feel a lot of things that happens to me under stress :O Lately I'm scatterbrained, unfocused, bored and tired, and I think I'm mostly pushed by my emotions to leave this place (even if there are bakced up by rational motivations any way), so I can kinda see myself in a lot of examples from these post, spot on I'd say!
Still, I'm not sure, because I am kinda expressive in what I think that I'm feeling in the moment or about general things and principles, and I'm sociable, kind of outgoing and I like meeting new people (in truth no one would say that I'm cold and aloof) , but I don't actively look for it, I'm not so interested in random, face to face socialization! Also, it saids that usually Inferior Fe make ITPs burst in tears, never happened to me, maybe only one time in my life with my former girlfriend, but I'll rather lash out at others enraged and criticising them, when I usually keep the critics to myself, I try to respect as possible other points of view, even if totally uncompatible with me.
Sorry for the wall text, I'm completely deviating from the OP xD


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

@Turi
Anyway, thanks for your help, it's a lot useful, but I think I'm just not in the right mood to understand my type, lately I could see myself in every type, depending on the input from other people, but I'm pretty sure I'm a lot more of a feeler 
Thanks a lot anyway for your help


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Do you focus more on the present/past or the future and its possibilities (if this is hard then which do you tend to talk about more)?

Present/past = s

And future/possibilities = n


Granted, this is a very simple version, but some times it helps to just keep it simple.


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

@Jonneh
Thank you for your answer 
I think it depends, I focus on the future only in the short term gain, rather then an unidentified and hypothethical future (except in Relationships) so I'll say the present/past for me are more tangible and I "Fear" them less, but I'll rather prefer to work toward an objective, also if it would mean long-term work!


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Jackobuss said:


> @Jonneh
> Thank you for your answer
> I think it depends, I focus on the future only in the short term gain, rather then an unidentified and hypothethical future (except in Relationships) so I'll say the present/past for me are more tangible and I "Fear" them less, but I'll rather prefer to work toward an objective, also if it would mean long-term work!


Ah, it sounds like you have a really balanced S/N. It does sound like S is your default/preference though. They are very close though so I completely understand why it's hard to pinpoint which one comes out on top.


----------



## Jackobuss (Jul 13, 2017)

Jonneh said:


> Ah, it sounds like you have a really balanced S/N. It does sound like S is your default/preference though. They are very close though so I completely understand why it's hard to pinpoint which one comes out on top.


Yeah, that's why I was digging a bit the Hypothesis of an ExFJ Type, rather than the INTP one mentioned above, but I still have a long road ahead 
I can't quite grasp the functions that I use, even with a lot of information research D:


----------



## Olahf (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't know how to create a topic and since a lot of /E*FP/ are trying to determine their type, I'm gonna do so here 

I read a bit about your description, to me you seems to be more an ENFP than a ESFP, thought you're maybe not "a regular one", I don't know myself, it could be the other way around 

So here I am too, I've got a lot of trouble determining my type between those two, both are somehow applying to me, so I guess I must have mistype or something.

Forgive me in advance for my lacks of english grammar, I'm pretty tired and I'm just gonna do my best to be concise and lead this to the essential

ENFP can apply extremely well to me, considering I'm an extrovert not always down to earth, with a clear percieving function, I take ppl feelings in consideration (even though I usually find over-compassion boring)

For example, I'm half of my time day dreaming when walking through nature environment or driving, I easily get lost in my thoughts, but when close action shows up like movement or something new I'm very aware of what is going on 

I'm more likely to day dream if not simulated directly by the sense (most likely sound or movements) or random social event, and when I reach a state of boredom or exhaustion things naturally comes up to my mind, like if "real world" cannot provides me anymore direct exaltation and then imagination compensates for me that lacks of distraction 

Since the age of 5 it has been like that, so I'm prone to say that I'm an ENFP 

I'm also able of planning ahead, not accurately and rarely but when I do I think it's not that bad done 

HOWEVER 

Here goes the ass breaking contradictions 

I freaking hate beating around the bush when interacting with someone, I may be tactful in circonstances including direct ppl feelings, but most of my time I'm talking out loud, why bother avoid saying what you truly feel about it ?

I mean, as long as I know that I'm not directly stepping on his emotions I am likely able to say whatever comes up on the tune of humour 

I love action. I think that ideas and spiritism are only useful when action cannot be done on the moment to distract you ?
(I'm really into enjoying life yeup ?)
Otherwise they're boring to me 

I'm also very full of myself, without wanting being arrogant or what, I'm aware of ppl feelings and easily draw attention towards me, something I like to do 

As a E*FP I guess, I'm naturally seeking relationships and adventure, I value friends being part of personal sucess and way to live.
Looking for tangible results and hate theoric shit 

So for the moment I cannot post on everytime because I'm on a trip in Australia but if you could lighten me on some point it would be helpful, I'm grateful for your answers ?


----------

